# Willow finally went in the water



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

After a lot of coaxing and then actually being carried in.... Willow likes the water


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Clever puppy 
It must be so nice for them to be able to get cool.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Clever puppy
> It must be so nice for them to be able to get cool.


She was getting hot and i didn't want to have to leave as Jake and Penny were having fun so hubby carried her in. She was all go after that. Maybe Kiki can come for holiday and teach them both how to swim!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done Willow, do you think she'll go in on her own the next time ? It looks lovely and cool great fun xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Gorgeous pics,its lovely seeing them in the water on cool days.One of my cockapoos age 7 has only very recently decide she absolutely loves being in the water after many years being scared of it,how strange! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh they look like they had a ball. Looks like a nice place Donna!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> After a lot of coaxing and then actually being carried in.... Willow likes the water


Ahhh I love it!! Fab little willow - a big girl now! Great pictures - looks like a great day out for you all.
Did she like it? She'll be at it all the time now,
Ralph went in last week, he was copying a working cocker after a stick....
But he has a very full coat at the moment (with a few matts that have suddenly appeared ) so it did seem to weigh him down a little, but he was doing the doggy paddle haha


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Splash, splash nice and cool now! Lovely little Willow.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ahhh I love it!! Fab little willow - a big girl now! Great pictures - looks like a great day out for you all.
> Did she like it? She'll be at it all the time now,
> Ralph went in last week, he was copying a working cocker after a stick....
> But he has a very full coat at the moment (with a few matts that have suddenly appeared ) so it did seem to weigh him down a little, but he was doing the doggy paddle haha


I know all about those matts. Had to almost shave Jake down yesterday due to them


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I know all about those matts. Had to almost shave Jake down yesterday due to them


Is jake happy about it?? Are you??? I really don't want to do that - especially before we have some photos done that we have booked, does it grow back the same? Ralph has had a scissor trim, but is quite long now with a corkscrew curl about 3 inches which I love.
I saw how unhappy you were about willows fringe, I'd be the same! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

cute little willow the synchronized swimmer She is such a big girl now!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Is jake happy about it?? Are you??? I really don't want to do that - especially before we have some photos done that we have booked, does it grow back the same? Ralph has had a scissor trim, but is quite long now with a corkscrew curl about 3 inches which I love.
> I saw how unhappy you were about willows fringe, I'd be the same! X


Jake gets hot easy and he always seems happy cut short. I really want to grow him out, but I just don't seem to be able to. I have tried all kinds of shampoos, detanglers, combs and brushes. It never matters. Once he reaches a certain length, it just matts up. He gets tiny little matts right at the skin. 
It does always grow back the same though. My groomer says he has poodle curl and cocker thickness. His mom was a cockapoo bred back to a cocker. 
I pray Willows coat will be better and I can keep growing it out. (her mom and dad were both F2s) 
Although I do love him short too. He is so soft and he has such nice coloring. It really shows when he is short.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake gets hot easy and he always seems happy cut short. I really want to grow him out, but I just don't seem to be able to. I have tried all kinds of shampoos, detanglers, combs and brushes. It never matters. Once he reaches a certain length, it just matts up. He gets tiny little matts right at the skin.
> It does always grow back the same though. My groomer says he has poodle curl and cocker thickness. His mom was a cockapoo bred back to a cocker.
> I pray Willows coat will be better and I can keep growing it out. (her mom and dad were both F2s)
> Although I do love him short too. He is so soft and he has such nice coloring. It really shows when he is short.


I was crying laughing today as I ended up blaming my OH for his matts!!! I told him to stop stroking Ralph, cause you stroke him all wrong and make his fur matt!!!!
My poor OH said I can't do anything right!!! Bloody matts!! 
Willow may be different......?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I was crying laughing today as I ended up blaming my OH for his matts!!! I told him to stop stroking Ralph, cause you stroke him all wrong and make his fur matt!!!!
> My poor OH said I can't do anything right!!! Bloody matts!!
> Willow may be different......?


I did the same type thing  Hubby had given me a hard time last week saying I am "at Jake too much" so when this happened I said it is your fault. You made me feel bad combing him every night so I missed a few!!! To funny. Like fighting over kids.
I do think Willow's coat may be different. She has much less cocker in her, but JoJo would probably know way more about it than I do. Jake's puppy coat was a breeze. It was soft and wavy, although it was thicker than Willows.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I did the same type thing  Hubby had given me a hard time last week saying I am "at Jake too much" so when this happened I said it is your fault. You made me feel bad combing him every night so I missed a few!!! To funny. Like fighting over kids.
> I do think Willow's coat may be different. She has much less cocker in her, but JoJo would probably know way more about it than I do. Jake's puppy coat was a breeze. It was soft and wavy, although it was thicker than Willows.


Haha that's funny! - just like us....
I think it's Ralph's adult coat 
It's all around where his collar lies, under his ears and a bit in his sides, i keep having a go with a matt breaker - but I really don't want him short - it may not be my choice!?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tinman said:


> I was crying laughing today as I ended up blaming my OH for his matts!!! I told him to stop stroking Ralph, cause you stroke him all wrong and make his fur matt!!!!
> My poor OH said I can't do anything right!!! Bloody matts!!
> Willow may be different......?


Lol that's just what I say ...will you stop stroking them the wrong way lol... They go backwards and forwards and it must knot x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha that's funny! - just like us....
> I think it's Ralph's adult coat
> It's all around where his collar lies, under his ears and a bit in his sides, i keep having a go with a matt breaker - but I really don't want him short - it may not be my choice!?


You should message Dawn. She has been able to keep Dudley's coat. 
Once Jake hit ten months, I just couldn't do it to him or me. His were also around the neck, behind the ears, under the chin. Yesterday he even had one on his boy bits. I didn't even think that was possible  This latest matt explosion happened because I got to thinking I could grow him again. Also because he has allergies so he scratches a lot, which also causes matts. 
I hope you get to keep growing Ralph out. He is so very cute.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol that's just what I say ...will you stop stroking them the wrong way lol... They go backwards and forwards and it must knot x


It's true karen - they do it all wrong and matt it all up!!! He rubs him behind his ears, Ralph loves it - bit there is matts there now!!! Bloody matts & bloody men!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> You should message Dawn. She has been able to keep Dudley's coat.
> Once Jake hit ten months, I just couldn't do it to him or me. His were also around the neck, behind the ears, under the chin. Yesterday he even had one on his boy bits. I didn't even think that was possible  This latest matt explosion happened because I got to thinking I could grow him again. Also because he has allergies so he scratches a lot, which also causes matts.
> I hope you get to keep growing Ralph out. He is so very cute.


I'm not sure Donna - I will try & might call the dog groomer in, but I think even if I fixit his time it will go again - especially if my OH keeps stroking him incorrectly haha, I've warned him he's not allowed to stroke ruby


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

This made me laugh, I moan at my husband for the exact same thing. I have told him he should only stroke her back or her tummy as those bits don't matt up but every time I look he is stroking behind her ears or on her shoulders where she matts. Grrrrrr!! Men! Of course, he would never dream of brushing her!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Love this pic! Fun times! Water babies yay! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> This made me laugh, I moan at my husband for the exact same thing. I have told him he should only stroke her back or her tummy as those bits don't matt up but every time I look he is stroking behind her ears or on her shoulders where she matts. Grrrrrr!! Men! Of course, he would never dream of brushing her!


It must be a man thing haha - they do rub them and tickle them where they are prone to matting ....... Why???
They rub up and down back and to - then say he's got matts..... ??!!??


----------

